# الاقسام التقنية والطبية والاستشارات > منتدي التصميم وابداعات الاعضاء >  >  درس عمل اطار مميز بالفرش

## الغسينابي

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
نبداء علي طول
اولا:- افتح الصورة


ثانيا غير الوجهة للون الاحمر


ثالثا اختر اداة الفرش واختر الفرشة التالية

رابعا اختر المربع المقفل او  RECTANGLE TOOL


وغيرها لهذا النوع من اعلي البرنامج


ثم ارسم مربع علي حدود الصورة
واختر اداة البن تول

واضغط علي الصورة كلك يمين واختر STROKE PATHS
بعدها ادخل كما في الصورة



بامكانك تغيير الفرشاة او حجمها او لونها او تغيير شكل الاطار ولكن مع اتباع نفس الطريقة
ولكن الاهم ان تضع علامة صح بجورا المربع اعلاه ليظهر التاثير الجميل للعمل

باضافة ظل للطبقة التى بها الاطار يصبح الناتج النهائي كالتــالي


اي استفسار حاضر 





*

----------

